# Paradigm Monitor 11 fronts with Studio CC-490



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm getting the CC-490 for $200.
Will it match up OK with the Monitor 11 fronts?

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

hitmanxxx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting the CC-490 for $200.
> Will it match up OK with the Monitor 11 fronts?
> ...


They will sound fantastic together and you are getting the 590 for a song. The Monitor 11/CC-590 combo will make for an excellent front stage.


----------



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

So the CC-490 was not in great condition as was explained on the phone.
Do you guys have any other recommendations for a good center channel to go along with a pair of Paradigm Monitor 11 v6?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the largest Paradigm CC that you can afford.
All the best,
J


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

hitmanxxx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting the CC-490 for $200.
> Will it match up OK with the Monitor 11 fronts?
> ...


Technically, it wont.

The CC-490 is from their Studio Line and isn't the same as the Monitor. You wont have compete and seamless voice matching across all 5 or 7 channels. I would advice you stick with the matching version and product line for your left, right, center, and surrounds. Subwoofers are allowed to be a bit of a wild card.


----------



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks 8086 - I was thinking the same thing.

I am having a tough time finding the matching Paradigm CC-390 v6.
I spoke to an authorized dealer today and he suggested there would be no issue with placing the current Paradigm Center 3 with my Monitor 11 v6.

What is your guys thoughts on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree to a point about using the same exact series CC. I once used dual Studio 100 V2's for mains and surrounds along with the matching CC. As the Studio CC was so small, it honestly drove me crazy. While certainly it is the ideal to use the identical tweeter, I still think it better to use a larger Monitor Series CC over a smaller Studio Series one. Paragigm's are quite neutral across the board and with a CC being such a different design than a floorstanding speaker and such a compromise, I would go with size. 

I do think it different if talking about the Signature Series with their Beryllium Tweeter.
All the best,
J


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

hitmanxxx said:


> Thanks 8086 - I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I am having a tough time finding the matching Paradigm CC-390 v6.
> I spoke to an authorized dealer today and he suggested there would be no issue with placing the current Paradigm Center 3 with my Monitor 11 v6.
> ...



I have seen the CC-390 for sale on ebay. 

I have Paradigm Studios and Monitors. The version numbers between different product lines do not necessarily mean they all came out that year or are of the same generation. Paradigm Monitors have been around since the late 1990s. The 1st version of the Signature line came out around the year 2000-2002 and is in its 3rd version.

I can mix and match Studio and Monitor and it will not sound the same. The differences are distinct. I have a feeling your "av dealer" is most interested in making a quick sale in an economy that is eating the independent AV business alive and not interested in giving you good advice.


----------

